

Ask HN: Give me ideas for Startup2.com - dutchbrit

I've got the domain startup2.com which I considered selling, but now I'm thinking of developing it - what would YOU do with this domain?
======
riffraff
an editorial site for people at their second startup experience, on the line
of the setup? It would actually be interesting I guess :)

Otherwise: a browser based game in which you have to find the second male
sheep and mark it with a star?

